# Legal Status in PA?



## HildredtheHedgehog (Jul 5, 2013)

Does anyone know of the Legal status of hedgehogs in Pennsylvania as of summer 2013? All the information I'm finding is old and out dated and some people are saying they're not some saying they are legal. I'm very confused if someone could help me that would be great! I had a hedgehog before and really want another but I now live in Pennsylvania so I want to see if they're now legal here! Thanks!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

*Yes.*

Unfortunately, they are still very, very illegal in Penn.. I know of a girl who had her hedgehog confiscated and euthanized just last fall by Pennsylvania authorities, they had tracked her down through photos she shared on social media. They are pretty crazy intense about enforcing that law, and bringing any hedgehog into Pennsylvania would be very risky for the animal's life, as well as fines and charges for you.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

OMG!! That's terrible!! Poor hedgie .

My boyfriend and I have discussed the possibility of us moving and such... I told him we can move any where except... and I listed the states that hedgies were illegal.. and anywhere that gets really cold lol.

So sad about the poor hedgie though .


----------



## HildredtheHedgehog (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm going to be going to college in Massachusetts next year, are they legal there (with or without permit doesn't matter)? It's a four year college and I plan to stay out of PA for good after high school!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What about university breaks and holidays?


----------



## HildredtheHedgehog (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm going to live with my aunt and only come home on occasion when I'm gone she can keep an eye on it I guess...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You might want to check with your aunt before you get a hedgehog. You don't want to have it and not have anyone to look after it when you go home.


----------



## HildredtheHedgehog (Jul 5, 2013)

I know I still have to make living arrangements with her anyway I'm sure she wont mind.


----------

